# Triangle shaped stomach



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm 24 weeks pregnant. I was lying in the bath last night and when I sat up my stomach made a weird triangle shape - kind of tight at the sides and it looked pointy in the middle. Hard to describe. It looked like the baby was squished in the middle 

I assume this was cos I sat using my abs and I probably shouldn't do this anymore. Is that right/normal? Its not painful just looks v weird. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi yoga

All completely normal. It is cause your abs part to allow room for your uterus to grow so no need to worry. 

You will still sit up using your abs, you can't not. It's all normal so don't worry. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

